# I maaaaay have fixed my timer problem (no thanks to Dish)!



## AKDishuser (Oct 18, 2006)

I am one of many Dish subscribers whose DVR has not dependably woken up to record an event timer for several months. The problem first started last winter or spring and got even worse this fall. Dish tried to blame it on my hardware but the replacement 510 they sent had the exact same problem. I've "lost" countless shows I'd hoped to record over the past three months. Unit is plugged in but will not record from a timer unless it's already "on" (green light on front panel is lit) and sometimes not even then! 

I've always suspected a bug in the updated software. Dish says it's impossible to roll the software back because they've basically overwritten the old code and don't have it anymore -- at least, that's what their techies say. Seems pretty dumb to me not to save an intact version, but I'd just a stupid subscriber.

Anyway, the thought occured to me that since this is a timer issue, maybe other settings that control or interact with the DVR's clock have something to do with it. On a hunch about a week ago I disabled the "inactivity power off" setting that is the factory default. Ever since I did this on the replacement 510 DVR, I haven't missed a single event timer.

Today I switched back to my old 510 -- the one with hours of content that I want to be able to enjoy. I disabled its inactivity power off control and set a couple of timers. So far, so good. If this fix turns out to be the real thing, I'll finally be able to send the replacement hardware back to Dish and get them off my back. I'll start paying them again for the DVR programming fee at that point, too.

Note that I've spent hours on the phone to Dish and on this BB troubleshooting this problem and no one ever suggested this fix. If it works, it means a 51-y.o. do-it-herselfer from Anchorage AK figured out something Dish's techies have been stumped by. I'm posting about it here because I'm hoping others can benefit and I don't trust Dish to pass the word along.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61116


----------



## d1sh_t3ch_tulsa (Nov 24, 2006)

actually just so you know this will not fix your issue. You spoke to me about 2 weeks ago when you called in for tech support. The issue has actually hit our "known reciever issues" list and has been fixed with a software patch. Just figured I would let you know. And also I dont think it would be very nice of you to talk trash about us "techies" it is our job to troubleshoot these issues. And Im just wanting to let everyone know that if you threaten to disconnect your service because of a tech support issue, it will not help your situation at all. kthxbye

--Cody
Dish Network TSR1
OPID: TAG


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

d1sh_t3ch_tulsa said:


> The issue has actually hit our "known reciever issues" list and has been fixed with a software patch.
> 
> --Cody
> Dish Network TSR1
> OPID: TAG


When do you believe this patch will be downloaded so this irritating, months-old problem might finally be rectified?


----------



## ranman508 (Sep 6, 2006)

d1sh_t3ch_tulsa said:


> Im just wanting to let everyone know that if you threaten to disconnect your service because of a tech support issue, it will not help your situation at all. kthxbye
> 
> --Cody
> Dish Network TSR1
> OPID: TAG


I'm just letting you know that I also have had the same issue with a owned 508. I don't call tech support because I don't have the time to wait on hold and only record few important shows a week. I tried a few different fixes, see my previous posts, with little help. From my experience in business I know most customers don't call. They just quietly go away. They also tell others why they did. I have finished building my own PVR with 2 tuners. I will replace my Dish PVR with a Direct TV tuner only unit and never have to look back. Why switch? Because I feel I had a perfectly good unit Dish has done their best to render useless.

I just thought tonight I'd look one last time to see if any thing has been done in the last few weeks. Nope....I'm sure you want a star for trying tough. :grin:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

ranman508 said:


> I'm just letting you know that I also have had the same issue with a owned 508. I don't call tech support because I don't have the time to wait on hold and only record few important shows a week. I tried a few different fixes, see my previous posts, with little help. From my experience in business I know most customers don't call. They just quietly go away. They also tell others why they did. I have finished building my own PVR with 2 tuners. I will replace my Dish PVR with a Direct TV tuner only unit and never have to look back. Why switch? Because I feel I had a perfectly good unit Dish has done their best to render useless.
> 
> I just thought tonight I'd look one last time to see if any thing has been done in the last few weeks. Nope....I'm sure you want a star for trying tough. :grin:


If that's the way you feel, you should leave Dish and quit you're complaining.

I've been a E* subscriber since 1999. I started with the Dishplayer 7100, so I am very familiar with tech support. I have since moved on to a 508 and 721. I have had issues, but have found tech support to be very good most of the time.

If you want a bullet proof box get a Tivo. I don't like several of their features and prefer the 508 and 721.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow, an actual post from a Dish employee. Wish we'd see more of that. *That* would be some useful customer service.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I suggest they get a VIP-622, best DVR at this time. Treat yourself for the holidays and go HD!


----------



## EddieJ (Nov 12, 2006)

Coby,

When is the new software going to be released? I was just sent a second 510 receiver and it has the same timer software bug. I set 4 timers and turned off the 510. It only recorded 1 program. The first receiver would not recognize my SW21 switch with factory installed P008 software.


----------



## AKDishuser (Oct 18, 2006)

Cody et al.,

Here's the deal: Dish has a legally binding contract with me. I pay in advance for service, Dish is required by law to provide it. 

Fact: Dish has not been providing the service I've been paying for. 

Fact: I've made numerous calls and sent emails to tech support about this issue, not just one call to you a couple of weeks ago. And I'm not the only subscriber who's been calling and emailing. 

Fact: No one at Dish has ever given me a straight answer about what the problem is and when and how it will be fixed. You say it was fixed using a patch. When did this happen? What proof do you offer that the patch was downloaded? Why not let me know? 

Fact: Dish tried to get me to pay for a replacement 510 receiver and continued to charge me a programming fee for programs I couldn't record for months after I first complained about the timer issue. In other words, Dish has tried to get even more money out of me when it wasn't even providing the service I was paying for in the first place.

Fact: Dish is in breach of contract. It has one of the worst customer service and tech support departments I've ever encountered. There seems to be an attitude of entitlement at Dish: you think you're entitled to my money no matter how poorly your hardware and software performs, and you bear no responsibility for communicating with subscribers about progress on known issues and updates. We're on our own to try to figure it out, after spending HOURS on hold and explaining and re-explaining a problem.

Anyone who thinks this is an acceptable way to run a company in a competitive marketplace should have her or his head examined. As a previous poster noted, negative word-of-mouth publicity is known to have a stronger effect on prospective customers' decisions than positive publicity does. And anyone who thinks the solution is to upgrade to an even more expensive Dish product is crazy: this only rewards incompetence, teaching Dish that it is OK to be bad at what it does. If this is how others manage consumer decisions it's no wonder so many Americans are over their heads in debt.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

AKD: I hear ya, and I sympathize. I'm just not so sure things are any greener on the DirecTV side of the fence, or anywhere else for that matter. (Local paper has an ActionLine type column, you wouldn't believe the complaints they get about Comcast's Motorola cable DVR box. Much worse than Dish.) One thing I *could* suggest before you make a big change, is you have a 510 now. Single tuner box? Is there any newer single tuner box you could try? I know that I have a 522 and my wife has a 625, and we have our own set of problems , but no issues with timers. (Dual tuner boxes used with one TV each.)


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

d1sh_t3ch_tulsa said:


> actually just so you know this will not fix your issue. You spoke to me about 2 weeks ago when you called in for tech support. The issue has actually hit our "known reciever issues" list and has been fixed with a software patch. Just figured I would let you know. And also I dont think it would be very nice of you to talk trash about us "techies" it is our job to troubleshoot these issues. And Im just wanting to let everyone know that if you threaten to disconnect your service because of a tech support issue, it will not help your situation at all. kthxbye
> 
> --Cody
> Dish Network TSR1
> OPID: TAG


No it won't fix the issue, thats why I still have the problems with missed timers. Per this http://ekb.dbstalk.com/501sw.htm it says dish disabled the inactivity power off to try and fix it. In the P363 release

Every tech I've talked to wants to deny it, or act like they have never heard of the problem. They just piss me off anytime I call now. I did have one tech admit to the known problem, that isn't known by the other techs.


----------

